# Aston Hall Mental Hospital, Feb 2013 ( Pic Heavy)



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Aston Hall Mental Hospital is located on the edge of the pretty village of Aston-On-Trent just outside Derby and is in fact one of two mental hospitals that served the city, the other being the Derby Borough Lunatic Asylum, a large, rather aged Victorian red brick classical asylum. The hospital is built in a villa layout on a site of some 3.2 acres. Originally the land which had been part of the Aston Hall estate was bought in 1924 and the hospital was opened in the 1930,s. Each of the villas housed up to 50 patients but as the years passed the number gradually declined, especially with the advent of "Care In The Community". By the nineties the writing was on the wall for Aston Hall. The last 58 long term, chronic patients were farmed out to other hospitals in the surrounding area and the doors of "the village" as it was known locally, were finally closed in 2004. It is unclear as to what is on the cards for the site though it seems likely that they will demolish the buildings, none of which are listed, to make way for an extension of the housing estate.








DSCN3810 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3627 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3658 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3623 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3605 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3636 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3675 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3683 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3678 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3692 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3681 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3699 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3702 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3712 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3734 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3738 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3743 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3754 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3765 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3770 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3773 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3776 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3777 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3780 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3784 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3785 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3788 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3786 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSCN3793 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 2, 2013)

Informative write-up, and more importantly - fantastic photographs!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 2, 2013)

Great stuff, thanks


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 2, 2013)

She's battered to hell now
Room with the big old arch windows and lift is the best building!!

Good photos though


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 2, 2013)

I really enjoyed looking at these, cheers


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 2, 2013)

*Its well buggered eh? Got some good shots there...*


----------



## evilnoodle (Feb 2, 2013)

You have done the purse and sow's ear thing here....good pics!

Shame about the hydrotherapy pool!!!!


----------



## Woofem (Feb 3, 2013)

some gr8 pics there, thanks for sharing


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nicely captured,its well fooked this place though.


----------



## explorer101 (Feb 3, 2013)

nice pictures, glad to see this place was think of going to take a look as i wasn't to sure if it was still going


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 3, 2013)

great set of pics thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2013)

Good report & pics,the glass roof is very interesting.


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice shots, looks like there is still enough there to warrent paying a visit!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 6, 2013)

Fab shots! Worth a mooch I see


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 7, 2013)

Just down road from me this. It's totally destroyed but these pics make it look proper good, well done


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 7, 2013)

Crikey, this place hasn't half deteriorated in 12 months or so.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 7, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Crikey, this place hasn't half deteriorated in 12 months or so.



There must have been 20 young kids playing on the roofs, knocking off tiles as they slid down. I would have been doing exactly the same at their age to be honest. 
Police turned up, and were really sound with us, asking us about the place and saying they were there to warn the kids of the dangers. Said their good byes and left us to it!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice report, this place is really going down hill recently! Shame about the pool building that used to be quite an interesting bit


----------



## sonyes (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice set of pics there, looks great!


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 23, 2013)

great set of photos, liking this place!


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 2, 2013)

nice set must have a look soon


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 2, 2013)

Not heard of this one before....in much better shape than the beloved Whittingham....must say some of your photos are really nice, well done and cheers for sharing this report....added to list of 'must do'...along with the other 567!


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Apr 2, 2013)

birdinanaviary said:


> Room with the big old arch windows and lift is the best building!!
> 
> Good photos though



it was back in the day i remember when it had a proper roof !!
and the rolls royce generator was in one piece !! 

youve captured it well


----------

